# first timer



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

Outstanding... nice first bow...


----------



## newbie86 (Aug 14, 2010)

thanks thats why i got that brand was told it would be a good one for me to start with. cant wait to use it


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

Well, welcome to AT ... Have a look around.. alot of good information and tips... you need to post honorary pics of the new bow up as well... It's the law...









or not... I just like Bows


----------



## newbie86 (Aug 14, 2010)

well when i take some pictures of it i will be sure to post them.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* newbie86. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcomesign: to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff


----------



## newbie86 (Aug 14, 2010)

thanks everyone, Ive been shooting for a few days now. and somehow i managed to robin hood on my first day of shooting. no joke


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:

*Welcome to AT*
:wav:


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welxome to AT!


----------

